# (H) Little Whoop sucht für ICC 25



## C0deX (11. Dezember 2009)

Servus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Icecrown citadel steht vor der Tür, um im neuen Content optimal und schnell voran zu kommen suchen wir noch ein wenig Verstärkung für unseren Haufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Klassen (Skillung) die wir suchen:*



Wir sind im Moment auf allen Raidslots bestmöglich besetzt. Bewerbungen Herausragender Spieler nehmen wie jedoch gerne entgegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Wissenswertes zur Gilde & Raid Little Whoop:*

Raidzeiten 25er: Dienstag und Donnerstag von 19:30-23.00 und Sonntag von 18:30-22.30

Lootvergabe durch faires DKP-System

Nette und lockere Atmosphäre im Raid und der Gilde

Teamspeakserver und Forum (www.littlewhoop.de) sind vorhanden

Fragen zu Eurer Klasse? Wir haben die Leute die Euch mit Rat und Tipps zur Seite stehen

Außerhalb der 25er Raids finden regelmäßig 10ner und Heroics statt

PvP gibt&#8217;s es bei uns sowohl in Arena als auch im BG als Gruppe regelmäßig



*Unseren fortschritt im Content *findet Ihr hier im Sticky als auch unter http://www.wowprogress.com/guild/eu/zuluhed/Little+Whoop

atm haben wir PdoK 25 4/5 (Anub p3)
Pdok 10 mit 2 Grps clear
ICC 10 9/12
ICC 25 7/12

*Wann seid Ihr für uns ein Thema?*

Klassenverständnis und Movement sind für Euch kein Fremdwort
Ihr seid fähig einen Guide zu lesen und Bosstaktiken schnell zu verstehen
Foodbuff, Flask/2Elixiere und Pots sind bei Euch Standard wenn Ihr mit uns raidet
Pünktlichkeit, Kritikfähigkeit sowie spielen im Team sind in Eurem Interesse
Headset, Micro und Teamspeak befindet sich in Eurem Besitz

Alles dies trifft auf Euch zu, Ihr seid gewillt Euch unserer Gilde +  Raid anzuschließen um Arthas gegenüber zu treten? Dann bewerbt Euch unter www.littlewhoop.de

Für Fragen stehen euch Xsjâdo, Supakeks, Magicwizzard und Calh gerne zur Verfügung. (oder nutzt die ingame post)

*FÜR DIE HORDE*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0deX (20. Dezember 2009)

/push


----------



## C0deX (25. Dezember 2009)

Update

Schamane(Melee, Ele, Heal) 
Dk (dd) 
Krieger (dd) 
Jäger 
Schurke


----------



## DenOne (8. Januar 2010)

lol bin ich dumm oder steht da nicht bei welchen server ihr spielt?


----------



## C0deX (14. Januar 2010)

DenOne schrieb:


> lol bin ich dumm oder steht da nicht bei welchen server ihr spielt?



Zuluhed siehe oben.

Update:

*Klassen (Skillung) die wir suchen:* 

Schamane(Melee, Ele, Heal) 
schurke 
Dk (dd) 
Krieger (dd) 
Jäger 
Magier 

*Herausragende Spieler anderer Klassen sind auch gerne willkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* 


*Unseren fortschritt im Content *findet Ihr hier im Sticky als auch unter http://www.wowprogress.com/guild/eu/zuluhed/Little+Whoop 

atm haben wir PdoK 25 4/5 (Anub p3) 
Pdok 10 mit 2 Grps clear 
ICC 10 6/12 
ICC 25 6/12


----------



## C0deX (16. Januar 2010)

Update:

*Klassen (Skillung) die wir suchen:* 

Schamane(Melee, Ele, Heal)


*Herausragende Spieler anderer Klassen sind auch gerne willkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## C0deX (25. Januar 2010)

Update:

ICC 10 9/12
ICC 25 7/12


----------

